# Bramham Orphanage nr Leeds (pic heavy)



## ninjastyle (Apr 24, 2010)

hey, when here a while back and never bothered putting pics up anwhere to here they are, also went back a week or so after this visit but I'll not bother mentioning security. its a lovely building thats been shut for at least the last 20 years so im told. inside is in pretty good nick, not much vandalism or owt inside.
there was a stunning old boilter type thing in the basement that is a must to see if you visit, the staircase and some of the big rooms are pretty impressive, didnt venture round upstairs too much due to not trusting the floors. this is a lovely building. now here some pics. sorry if they aint very good, it was dark and i only got a small camera


















stone slab/table of somekind? ^^^^^^^^^^^^





















































sorry bout alll the pics, theres more on my photobucket account.
enjoy!


----------



## RichardH (Apr 24, 2010)

Reveal unto us the secret of this "photobucket account", that we may gaze in rapturous awe at the delights therein. (Or, in other words, this is a nice set of photos and I want to see more of them, but you haven't posted your photobucket url... )

BTW, that large slate slab is probably a thrawl - in the days before refrigeration, people would use it to keep food cool. The stone would absorb heat into itself, reducing the amount of heat absorbed by the food.

I remember visits to the cottage of my Little Welsh Auntie (a specific subtype of old lady, perhaps related to the Spanish Grandmother; in that they tend to wear black and are capable of lifting three times their own bodyweight in shopping). There was a thrawl in the pantry, and it was always surprisingly cold even in the height of summer.


----------



## ninjastyle (Apr 24, 2010)

RichardH said:


> Reveal unto us the secret of this "photobucket account", that we may gaze in rapturous awe at the delights therein. (Or, in other words, this is a nice set of photos and I want to see more of them, but you haven't posted your photobucket url... )
> 
> BTW, that large slate slab is probably a thrawl - in the days before refrigeration, people would use it to keep food cool. The stone would absorb heat into itself, reducing the amount of heat absorbed by the food.
> 
> I remember visits to the cottage of my Little Welsh Auntie (a specific subtype of old lady, perhaps related to the Spanish Grandmother; in that they tend to wear black and are capable of lifting three times their own bodyweight in shopping). There was a thrawl in the pantry, and it was always surprisingly cold even in the height of summer.



oops sorry
http://s625.photobucket.com/albums/tt335/50uth3rn/Orphanage/


----------



## racingstripes (Apr 25, 2010)

i have been there twice, but still missed out on that boiler. where abouts is it? 

i figure by the basement you mean the floor below the floor with the main entrance and the main stairwell? i found a small box that said danger 400v on it, or something to that effect, but that clearly isnt it. hmm :/
i guess i might want to visit again.


i still havnt put any photos up of mine yet. i will do shortly, but i dont want to confuse my art alevel moderators into thinking im plagarising some guy on here (which is me). 

I found an external flash very helpful in this place as theres very little natural light. actually it looks like you went at night so there would be none!
cheers


----------



## ninjastyle (Apr 25, 2010)

racingstripes said:


> i have been there twice, but still missed out on that boiler. where abouts is it?
> 
> i figure by the basement you mean the floor below the floor with the main entrance and the main stairwell? i found a small box that said danger 400v on it, or something to that effect, but that clearly isnt it. hmm :/
> i guess i might want to visit again.
> ...



im pretty sure that the boiler room is on the floor that the kitchins are on or it might even be beneath that. theres a small room next to it which was used to storing coal or whatever and it has a manhole in the roof for pouring the coal in through. you go through the room in the 8th pic and goto the left as if you are looking at that double sink.
yeah we went in the middle of the night so no light at all. i only have a small compact camera so i think the external flash aint really an option


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 25, 2010)

Those furnaces look a bit ghoulish!


----------



## OSPA (Apr 25, 2010)

This looks like a great place to explore, reachable from where I am too. I may be tempted to get myself along one day 
Nice find!


----------



## urbex1 (Apr 27, 2010)

good pics NinjaStyle - looks like we took pretty much the same pics! however i missed the boiler room, may go back at some point so will try and find it


----------



## ninjastyle (Apr 27, 2010)

urbex1 said:


> good pics NinjaStyle - looks like we took pretty much the same pics! however i missed the boiler room, may go back at some point so will try and find it



cheers man. that place is a right little jem.


----------



## Matty208 (Jul 19, 2010)

Great shots mate. The smell of damp going down into that cellar could sober up an army!


----------



## scrumpy (Jul 25, 2010)

*scrumpy*



ninjastyle said:


> im pretty sure that the boiler room is on the floor that the kitchins are on or it might even be beneath that. theres a small room next to it which was used to storing coal or whatever and it has a manhole in the roof for pouring the coal in through. you go through the room in the 8th pic and goto the left as if you are looking at that double sink.
> yeah we went in the middle of the night so no light at all. i only have a small compact camera so i think the external flash aint really an option



lived in bramham house from 1947 to 1955 so know the house like the back of my hand.the best way to get to the boiler house without venturing into the building is as follows. facing the building front on,go down the slope to the right with the kitchen windows to your left. at the bottom of the slope turn left which will bring you under the veranda,continue walking to the far end of the veranda and to your left enter the door to the boiler room. I spent many a winters day in there to keep warm when the head gardener wasnt about and would keep the the boiler stoked up with coke or anthracite. To get to the boiler room internally, you would go down the kitchen stairs,turn left at the bottom, sharp left again and go into the laundry room,go to the far side and there on your left was the door to the boiler. hope this is some help to you. good hunting


----------



## ninjastyle (Jul 31, 2010)

an associate of mine has been here recently and says the place has been completely trashed by kids or chavs or something. tragic shame.


----------



## Foz77 (Aug 1, 2010)

That boiler has a load of character. Very poignant these pics...


----------



## lizm73 (Aug 1, 2010)

I love the last picture of the old music system


----------



## Living_Doll (Aug 2, 2010)

Great pic's, I love that old staircase.


----------



## its my destiny (Sep 24, 2010)

very nice pics


----------



## WelshPony (Oct 2, 2010)

Look at all those ghostly orbs around the staircase!!


----------



## mondeo man (Oct 3, 2010)

wondered what the slab was for?


----------

